# FN+{F1-F12} keys not detected by xev



## bitmask (Nov 17, 2017)

I was trying to bind my fn+f1-f12 keys (which I'm trying to use for volume controls and such) in `sxhkd`. Before when I used Linux, I bound XF86Audio* keys (e.g. XF86AudioLowerVolume) and it worked, and `xev` detected them. Now I switched to FreeBSD, `xev` does not detect any fn+f1-f12 keys at all, `xev` just outputs nothing at all when I press fn+f1-f12, and the `sxhkd` binds I used before don't work.

Is this a FreeBSD or X configuration problem? How can I get it to detect my fn+f1-f12 keys?

(Very sorry if there is a better section! I didn't see one, I didn't know which one to pick...)


----------

